# Business ideas



## DXBDINO28 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello

I want to start a small business in Ajman. Can someone give me few ideas about what kind of business can be done .

I want to start a business with minimum finance (150 K max which includes, license, rent, setup charges, inventory etc). 

What types of businesses do great run in UAE ?

Guidance appreciated.

Thanks


----------

